# Boiling/stewing hen?



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Han anyone tried feeding their dogs boiling/stewing hen? Instead of chicken these are adult hens bred for laying eggs, and thus are smaller and a lot tougher to chew than your typical broiler. The only thing I am a bit worried about is the weight bearing bones, since the bones are a lot more dense on these than on broilers. They are still very small though, so I doubt there will be any problems, but I thought I would ask here.

The reason to why I want to feed these instead of chicken is that they are really cheap and quite small, so I can give my small dog a whole hen and then fast him for a day, which doesn't work with the bigger broilers.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You shouldn't have any issues with any of the bones! Go for it!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. Do it.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the replies, I'm going to buy a hen soon and give it a try! :smile:


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

They were a bit bigger than I thought, so I ended up having to cut it in half. He didn't eat everything, but he enjoyed what he ate.

Here are some pics of my border terrier and his hen...


----------

